# Is anyone watching...



## Pickle_99_uk (Dec 12, 2005)

..the programme on channel four about having sons but wanting daughters?

It's about women who already have sons (One of them has 7, the others have between 3 - 5) but they are all desperate for a girl.

Am I missing something here?  Shouldn't they be grateful for what they have?


----------



## Dee.Dee.32 (Dec 6, 2008)

I'm watching - made me   to see that woman sobbing because she was told she had a boy on the way - a healthy little 18 week old boy.  I know some of it is psych issues but surely if they had experienced IF issues they would be thankful for their lot in life regardless of the sex.


----------



## Irish Dee (Jan 30, 2008)

Gosh, it's so heartbreaking to watch this show.  Do they even begin to know how lucky they are?

Why do I watch it?  But I can't take my eyes of it.

What I would not give for a housfull of wonderful, healthy boys.  

Dee


----------



## Kazzz (Feb 20, 2008)

How could that b***** woman liken not having a girl to not having children - it makes me so angry.


----------



## Guest (Feb 4, 2010)

Made me so mad    to say that not being able to have a girl after having 4 boys is the same as not being able to have a child at all.........you _what_??!!! And to cling to your husband sobbing because the perfectly healthy baby on your scan is not the right sex........


----------



## ♥ Mighty Mini ♥ (Apr 10, 2008)

It makes me sad to think what are their boys going to think and feel when they see the prog and hear what they've been saying.  

They need to come on here and read all of our stories and then see how it really feels not/struggle to have a baby


----------



## Guest (Feb 4, 2010)

♥ Mighty Mini ♥ said:


> It makes me sad to think what are their boys going to think and feel when they see the prog and here what they've been saying.


I agree


----------



## Redhead (Jul 17, 2009)

This programme made me really angry. How can they be so selfish.

I would give anything to have a beautiful bouncing baby boy


----------



## b3ndy (Sep 13, 2005)

Don't even get me started on that Cutting Edge programme    

I mean WTF is the world coming to when a woman becomes so obsessed with wanting a girl that she completely forgets the other healthy, gorgeous children she already has?!!!!!!!!!   

To be fair to the woman who already had 8 sons I think she was still mourning her first born (a girl) who died at birth. 

She seemed a little more genuine than the spoilt, self obsessed other women featured in the programme.

Grrr - It's got me all worked up just thinking about their stupid comments and selfish tears of self obsessed pity!


----------



## Dee.Dee.32 (Dec 6, 2008)

"What will the boys think when they watch this" was my comment to dh too    They actually made it sound as though they weren't wanted but were merely a means to an end to trying to achieve the goal of having a girl  

Also, do you think the woman "who wouldn't marry her partner until he gave her a girl"     gave her boys a look in once her twin girls finally arrived - didn't appear to from the footage


----------



## Dee.Dee.32 (Dec 6, 2008)

b3ndy said:


> To be fair to the woman who already had 8 sons I think she was still mourning her first born (a girl) who died at birth.


possibily but wouldn't losing one make you even more grateful for the healthy ones you have subsequently regardless of sex?


----------



## Gemma B (Oct 13, 2003)

Oh my god I'm fuming does it bloody matter if its healthy!
If my 2nd miracle is another boy I wont be disapointed in the slightest just gratefull that we have 2 healthy children
If my baby is another boy I better not get a pity face.
Gemxxx


----------



## b3ndy (Sep 13, 2005)

God yeah - I would definitely agree with that DeeDee....BUT - she just didn't seem as much of a 'spoilt b*tch' like the other ones who deemed to call themselves mothers.

And as for the one who wouldn't marry her partner until he gave her girls....talk about 'blackmail' to get him to throw everything he could moneywise to get her end goal.....which he obviously didn't mind doing so he could have his 'prized blonde dolly bird wife' on his arm!


----------



## lyns76 (Nov 14, 2009)

I watched it too and nearly threw the tv out of the window.....they have no idea do they! they should put themselves in our shoes i reckon and then they will know what heartache is!  i would give the world for another healthy son and i know so many people out there would do anything to have just one healthy baby.  xx


----------



## Mummytoone (Mar 23, 2002)

So so sad.......... what is this world coming too. I had PGD in my IVF days and I found it disturbing enough to read in my notes what the genders were and the fact i had 1 girl and 1 boy embryo put back.(I read the notes when I changed clinic)
It all feels very wrong but in my case it was diagnostic.

x


----------



## *Bev* (Dec 20, 2005)

The remote very nearly went through the tv, this programme infuriated me.  LuLu I have no problem with PGD, I think its a fantastic advancement but not for this reason.


----------



## Siobhan1 (Jun 24, 2004)

This is exactly why I don't watch these type of programmes. I can't watch something I know will upset me & make me mad


----------

